# Rare Warhammer Artifact "Lustria Gold" for Sale!



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

This is an item that is very dear to me, as I won it back during the Lustria Campaign for warhammer. Haven't really seen another campaign like it since then. However, I came in second place in my store and got this limited edition piece of Lustria Gold.

*Lustria Gold Link Sale*


----------

